# Skyrim: Problem mit der Quest &quot;Der Aufstieg des Drachen&quot;



## RedDragon20 (11. Februar 2013)

Grüße,

Ich habe Skyrim erneut angefangen und bin nun bei der Quest "Der Aufstieg des Drachen", welche sich am westlichen Wachturm abspielt und in der man den besagten Drachen töten muss. Also noch ziemlich am Anfang. Gesagt, getan. Quest angenommen, Drache getötet. Nun aber folgendes Problem: Entweder wird die Teil-Quest ("Töte den Drachen") nicht gestartet, nachdem man nach den Überlebenden sucht, oder aber der Drache löst sich nicht auf, sodass ich seine Seele nicht aufnehmen kann. Er bleibt einfach liegen, auch nach dem Loot, ohne zu verbrennen.

Sollten folgende Infos für eine eventuelle Hilfestellung hilfreich sein, bitte sehr: 
Ich habe die aktuelle Version des Skyrim Script Extender (1.6.6), sowie folgende Modifikationen für Skyrim:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe schon des öfteren ältere Spielstände geladen, völlig neu angefangen und Skyrim sogar mehrmals deinstalliert und erneut installiert. Immer tritt das gleiche Problem auf, auch ohne SKSE. Die Frage ist also: Liegt es an diversen Mods? Oder ist es einfach nur ein Bug, der gerade die Runde macht? Gibt es überhaupt Abhilfe?


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2013)

hmmm, also auf dieser Website steht nichts von einem Bug, aber vielleicht kannst du in der Console das Quest einfach eines weiter schalten, also "künstlich beenden"
Skyrimragon Rising - UESPWiki


----------



## Nitroshock (20. Mai 2013)

Ich weis, das Thema ist alt aber falls jemand das gleiche Problem hat:

Es ist der Unofficial Skyrim Patch
Haut den raus und die Mission wir funktionieren, den braucht eh keiner


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Mai 2013)

Nitroshock schrieb:


> Ich weis, das Thema ist alt aber falls jemand das gleiche Problem hat:
> 
> Es ist der Unofficial Skyrim Patch
> Haut den raus und die Mission wir funktionieren, den braucht eh keiner


 
Danke für den Tipp. 
Allerdings hatte sich das PRoblem schon gut einen Tag nach diesem Thread gelöst. ^^


----------

